# Problemino con emerge -uDNp world e USE flags

## lsegalla

Ho un problema facendo l'emerge di mozilla-firefox

In sostanza si interrompe dicendomi che devo prima emergere x11-libs/cairo con la USE FLAG X abilitata.

("Please add 'X' to your USE flags, and re-emerge cairo.")

Prima ho scoperto che le mie USE flag del make.conf erano separate da una virgola (mio errore) e l'ho tolta; dopodichè ho fatto un emerge -uDN world e un revdep-rebuild e pensavo tutto fosse a posto, ma il problema si ripresenta... quindi sono andato piu' a fondo.

Prima di correggere il make.conf quanto segue non accadeva, ora pero' si verifica questo:

Se faccio

```
emerge -uDN world
```

allora mi dice che non c'è niente da emergere

Se faccio

```

emerge -uDN cairo

```

allora mi dice che cairo verrebbe riemerso con le nuove use X e FBCON

Inoltre noto un altro problema con revdep-rebuild che mi dice che c'è sempre una libreria sputtanata (per la precisione si tratta di app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soudlibs-20071125). Vedo che poi lui esegue un emerge --oneshot ma se io rifaccio ancora un revdep-rebuild ritrova il medesimo problema e lo risolve di nuovo facendo emerge --oneshot e... potrei continuare all'infinito..!!

Non so se i due problemi siano collegati quindi li ho riportati entrambi.

Preciso che sulla stessa macchina ho anche appena risolto questo problema (magari qualcosa non l'ho fatto bene)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-693823-start-25.html?sid=e978ca45a2b7404e42d9995e85420a85

Ora mi affido ai vostri consigli

-- EDIT --

Se modifico il make.conf ad esempio togliendo la flag USE X allora poi facendo un emerge -uDNp world mi vede che un bel po' di pacchetti necessitano di essere aggiornati... Adesso non voglio sparare minchiate colossali ma è possibile che cairo non sia nel mio world? (pardon, non so come dirlo)

PS - io nel frattempo emerge cairo lo faccio perchè mi serve ma suppongo di dover risolvere sti problemi senno' piu' avanti mi troverei con altri problemi....

----------

## Kernel78

cairo non è nemmeno nel mio world visto che è una dipendenza è giusto così, tu ricompilalo con 

```
emerge -av1 cairo
```

in questo modo non ti sporchi world ...

----------

## lsegalla

Ti ringrazio, allora non mi preoccupo oltre.

Avete qualche indicazione per l'altro problema relativo al revdep-rebuild che continua a ripetersi ?

----------

## Kernel78

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Ti ringrazio, allora non mi preoccupo oltre.
> 
> Avete qualche indicazione per l'altro problema relativo al revdep-rebuild che continua a ripetersi ?

 

fai una ricerca nel forum, mi ricordo di un problema simile anche se con pacchetti diversi ma magari la soluzione è la stessa ...

----------

## djinnZ

emerge -aNDuntv world cosa combina?

edit: alle volte i rompiscatole puntigliosi servono a qualcosa

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> emerge -NDU cosa combina?

 

 :Confused:  la tua domanda mi sbalordisce ...

----------

